# Dove molting/eye issue



## Jniewolak (Mar 3, 2017)

Hello all.

I'm the owner of a roughly three year old ringneck dove, Archimedes, who is currently going through the tail end of a heavy molt...he has gotten to the point where most of his feathers have grown back in now and he is looking good for the most part, but I am concerned about the area around his eye/ear.

It does not appear to be sore or tender to the touch, as I have felt it for signs of discharge or fluid of which I have not found any. He does not react as though in pain. His mood is unchanged, he is energetic and cooing as usual and eating normally. The only odd thing is this area of feather loss and slight yellow/orange coloration near his eye.

I'm including pictures of him both from his "normal" side and the side with the feather situation. I am reluctant to immediately rush him to the vet as he is in molting mode, and does not appear to show any signs of sickness, but I am definitely willing to get him treatment if recommended. Unfortunately I have had experiences with dishonest vets recently with my dogs and being that I am not an expert in pigeon health, I am hoping if I take him in for medical care that I can be informed of what may be wrong with him beforehand.

http://imgur.com/vH1as8Z - affected side

http://imgur.com/a/Ah28S - normal side


----------



## Dotty (Nov 4, 2016)

Jniewolak said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I'm the owner of a roughly three year old ringneck dove, Archimedes, who is currently going through the tail end of a heavy molt...he has gotten to the point where most of his feathers have grown back in now and he is looking good for the most part, but I am concerned about the area around his eye/ear.
> 
> ...


Can you check his throat with a flashlight? Do you see any sticky yellow stuff inside?

Also how is the poop? Are urates(liquid part of poop other is solid) yellow?

You can get some eye drops just in case. You can get them from you local pharmacy and use it on bird.

Don't go to an un-experienced vet they will make things worse. 


Could be its just molt but just check and follow what I told you. Please let me know if the bird is looking lethargic and has other illness symptoms.


----------



## Jniewolak (Mar 3, 2017)

Hi Dotty, thanks for your response!

This may be an ignorant question, but how do I go about checking his throat? He's a very gentle bird obviously but I have never checked him out that way before and I'm not sure how to get his little beak open. 

I've been a longtime owner of small parrots and I am always very reluctant to go to a vet without knowledge of what is going on first...I've taken birds into the vet and had it cause them a lot more stress than I'd like, and it's sort of my last resort to put the bird in that situation.

As for Archimedes, he doesn't seem lethargic or behaving unusually in any way. No unusual droppings, no other irritated spots on him. I've been giving him a weekly bath in warm water, small drop of baby shampoo, and all of the rest of the molting on his body cleared up and his feathers came in beautifully...just this one little area that is so odd.


----------



## Dotty (Nov 4, 2016)

Jniewolak said:


> Hi Dotty, thanks for your response!
> 
> This may be an ignorant question, but how do I go about checking his throat? He's a very gentle bird obviously but I have never checked him out that way before and I'm not sure how to get his little beak open.
> 
> ...


You need 2 people. One to open his mouth and other to look with flashlight. You can do yourself but if you have someone to help it would be better. You just open the mouth and look inside with flashlight.You put him on your lap when opening mouth. You can wrap him in tea towel to restrain him but not too tight ! 

Yes I understand. I wish some vets would stop being liars saying they know about birds when they don't just because they want money but not all vets are bad. But always be careful.


Don't worry too much about Archimedes. It looks like just some small thing and not some serious problem.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Does seem like that eye has a little discharge. He could have scratched it even with a claw, as they get itching when molting and often scratch. He could have hit the eye. A medicated eye drop for birds would probably help.


----------

